# Dirk: 'It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal life'



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Dirk made a brief statement after today's practice regarding the woman arrested at his house yesterday.
> 
> "It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal life right now," Dirk said. "Like I always have, I want to kind of keep my private life private. I really am not at the stage where I can talk about it yet and feel comfortable talking about it. I'm more than happy to answer basketball questions, but I think at this point, I just can't talk about it."
> 
> ...


:sarcasm:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dirk: 'It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal lif*

That sucks. :nonono: These groupies go so hard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Dirk: 'It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal lif*

Why's he involved with a 37 year old?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Dirk: 'It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal lif*

Hmmm, this entire story is very suspect.......


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Dirk: 'It's pretty obvious that I'm going through a tough time in my personal lif*



HB said:


> Why's he involved with a 37 year old?


she told him she was 28


----------

